# Statische Felder - statische Methoden



## Sindbad1983 (18. Nov 2004)

Ich weiß, das ist jetzt vielleicht eine blöde Frage, aber ich stell sie trotzdem..wir sind ja hier eh im Forum für Anfängerfragen  :### 



```
class StdInitTest {
    int a;
    boolean b;
    double c;

    public static void main(String[] args) {
        StdInitTest std = new StdInitTest();
        System.out.println("a = " + std.a + "\tb = " + std.b + "\tc = " + std.c );
    }
}
```

Eine Regel lautet: Statische Methoden dürfen nur auf statische Felder zugreifen (nicht auf Objektfelder)!
->die main-Methode ist statisch; warum darf  bzw. kann  ich dann auf a, b und c zugreifen? ???:L 
Der Zugriff befindet sich ja innerhalb der main-Methode !?!

ciao,danke


----------



## Roar (18. Nov 2004)

suchfunktion!!
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=7895
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=4080
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=1531


----------



## Sindbad1983 (18. Nov 2004)

danke!


Hut ab ... exzellente Erklärung!


----------

